# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج avast! Antivirus 8.0.1477.24 Beta 2 الإصدار الجديد من عملاق الحماية المجانى أفست 2013

## mohamed73

_ Download avast! Antivirus 8.0.1477.24 Beta 2 / avast! Antivirus 8.0.1477.24/2013_  *تحميل  برنامج avast! Antivirus 2013 أفاست أنتى فيرس أسطورة الحماية المتكاملة  لحماية الأجهزة من أخطر وأشرس الفيروسات المستعصية على جهازك جربو هذا  الإصدار ...*  _avast! Antivirus 8.0.1477.24 Beta 2_        _ avast! Antivirus 2013 provides complete antivirus, anti-spyware,  antispam, and firewall protection, complemented now by new avast!  SafeZone technology. It creates an isolated virtual desktop, invisible  to any possible attacker, where you can do your online shopping and  banking securely. avast! SafeZone opens a new (clean) desktop so that  other programs don’t see what’s happening – and it leaves no history  once it’s closed. Our award-winning and certified antivirus engine and  shields stop even previously unknown threats – for peace of mind when  you chat or spend time on Facebook, Twitter, or other websites. Our  silent firewall stops hackers and other unauthorized entry attempts to  your PC ._     حيث يجمع بين خاصيتين وهى الحماية من الفيروسات والحماية من التجسس والاختراق  ايضا يحتوى على جدار نارى " Fire Wall "يعمل على سد هجمات الهاكر والمخترقين ومنع اى محاولات تسلل لجهازك   برنامج avast! Antivirus 2013 يجعلك تتصفح مواقع الأنترنت بأمان لمراقبته  لكل موقع تقوم بزيارته ويعطيك اشاره اذا كان الموقع ضار او يحتوى على اى  ملفات ضاره   يستطيع البرنامج تخليصك وحمايتك من الديدان والتى قد يكون ضررها اكبر من  الفيروس لأستطاعتها فى توغل ملفاتك وزرع نفسها فى كل ملفاتك فيستطيع برنامج  avast! Antivirus 2013 اكتشافها وازالتها وحمايتك منها ..   فهو مكافح شرس لكافة أنواع الفيروسات وأخطار الأنترنت والاختراق ..        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

